
The funniest, most accessible book on rocket science is being reissued - okket
https://arstechnica.com/gaming/2018/02/the-funniest-most-accessible-book-on-rocket-science-is-being-reissued/
======
Tomte
HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10683778](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10683778)

